# 50 Amp Circuits



## whatdayasay (Feb 27, 2007)

For RV with 2 air conditioners, are both R.V. Air conditioning units on one circuit for the 50 amp unit which has 2 circuits?

BTW, it's been years since I've been on here.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

50 amp service has 2 "Legs" of 120v power. Each AC unit will run off separate "legs'"


----------



## whatdayasay (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

